# Feeling less than able?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow that is one heck of a man.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The only thing that guy and myself have in common is that we don't know the meaning of the word can't.

I also know a young man with the use of only one arm. People say he does more with one arm than most do with two.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very inspiring. Terrific post Ray.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

What Mike said!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Guy around here I went to school with was born with the same condition. Pretty neat to watch him throw darts or shoot pool. Just have to pull the darts out of the board for him but other than that he does pretty good. Be sure to watch the video on his website.

http://www.bretteastburn.com


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My hero.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quite a role model. Many have much to learn from him. And the rest of us can learn something as well.


----------

